# Save 10 bucks



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

If anyone is planning on ordering anything from Midway USA here is a great way to save 10 quick buck. 

To receive your $10 off: 
1. Place $50 or more of regularly priced in-stock products in your shopping cart. 
Enter Promotion Code 503910 in the box entitled "Promotion Code" on the Shopping Cart page. 
2. You will see the discount on the Confirmation page before placing your order. 
3. Remember, this promotion code is valid for orders placed on MidwayUSA.com. 
4. Limited to one per Customer and one promotion code per retail order. 
5. Offer cannot be combined with Birthday, Special or Dealer Pricing. 
6. Offer not valid on MidwayUSA Gift Certificates, Nightforce, Sale and Clearance products. 
7. Offer valid on regularly priced products only. 
8. Hurry, offer ends at 11:59 PM CT September 30, 2010.


----------

